# Just curious



## alexandhisfish (Apr 20, 2012)

I only have a small freshwater and will hopefully be moving to a bigger one over the summer, but I was curious about the crabs and such in salt water aquariums.

Would I be able to make a small reef aquarium with just crabs or shrimp? Like a 10-15 gallon?

I thought that would be pretty interesting


----------



## Scottyb442 (Dec 30, 2011)

I don't see why not. my LFS has a few crustation only tanks


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Yup sure can. No problem there.


----------



## alexandhisfish (Apr 20, 2012)

Alright cool, thanks guys!

What about maybe a small goby? would that be okay as well? or is that too much?


----------



## Euruproctos (Mar 2, 2012)

I don't think a ten gallon is a good starting place for SW fish, but it is possible, yeah.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

alexandhisfish said:


> Alright cool, thanks guys!
> 
> What about maybe a small goby? would that be okay as well? or is that too much?


Yes, a Goby would be fine.


----------



## alexandhisfish (Apr 20, 2012)

Sweet, thanks guys 

So I'm buying a 10g soon for 13$. what else will I need to buy to start the nitrogen cycle?


----------



## Euruproctos (Mar 2, 2012)

Live rock starts the cycle itself, with nothing else needed. That said, I'd recommended researching a bit, too. I recommend "The New Marine Aquarium"


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

alexandhisfish said:


> Sweet, thanks guys
> 
> So I'm buying a 10g soon for 13$. what else will I need to buy to start the nitrogen cycle?


Nothing else needed for the cycle. Just your Live Rock or Base Rock.


----------



## alexandhisfish (Apr 20, 2012)

so the live rock starts the cycle, got it. when i get it all, do i add the live rock and sand at the same time?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Yup. Set up the whole system at the same time.


----------

